# 1.8T in R32



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

Is 1.8T gonna work with the transmission from R32 and 4-Motion????
Am i going to need a different transmission???
.....wondering cuz this would be a lot cheaper than a conversion kit fro a 1.8T


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T in R32 (VGTI20V)*

I love it when people make posts like this on major projects, give minimum info, and havd low post counts.


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

allright, i have an ability to buy an R32, complete, but no engine, everything else is there. Also I know the guy who is willing to sell an AWW 1.8!! 
so..............
-is 1.8t gonna fit on stock mounts or should I use 1.8T mounts on R32???
...my biggest question is
-is R32 transmission gonna work with 1.8t??


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

that tranny wont work with a 1.8T, wrong bellhousing


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

You can change the bellhousing. There are quattro Audi TT with the 1.8 225hp motor.


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Or any other 4-cyl 6-speed for that matter (20th AE, 337, or Beetle Turbo S).


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Hugh Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hugh Gordon* »_Or any other 4-cyl 6-speed for that matter (20th AE, 337, or Beetle Turbo S).

I don't think those would allow him to retain 4-motion in the R32 car.
Audi TT 180 quattro or 225 quattro bellhousing might do.
But the 180hp TT might only be 5-speed and not work.



_Modified by elRey at 9:56 PM 3-17-2006_


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

so would itbe good just to get 225hp TT tranny, will it work with R32 driveshaft?? my guess is that they are the same


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

no, you just need the bellhousing, you can use the tranny, just swap bellhousing halves. The bellhousing is the part that covers the clutch and actually bolts to the block. They are different between 4 and 6 cylinder engines. 
The 180 TT, 20thAE, 337 and turbo S bellhousings should all work as well as the 225TT as they are all o2m trannies and I think the rear ouput shaft flange is on the other half of the housing.
You might want to get a whole TT225 engine and tranny, the engine is more powerful and can handle more and the gearing will be different, you may or may not like the R32 gearing on a 1.8T engine.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
The 180 TT, *20thAE, 337 and turbo S bellhousings should all work *as well as the 225TT as they are all o2m trannies and *I think the rear ouput shaft flange is on the other half of the housing*.

I don't think so.
The two halves are the transmission housing and the clutch housing.
The clutch housing is the half that bolts to the engine/oil pan.
It's the clutch housing that will dictate which engine the tranny will
bolt to. Remember the Haldex is in the center of the car where the 
drive shaft goes down. That would mean the the Haldex (and rear output shaft flange) 
hang off the tranny on the engine side and thus off the clutch housing.
He needs a 4-cyl *4-motion* bellhousing.
found a pic:








The Haldex and rear output shaft flange below his thumb on the left side.
another pic w/ clutch housing and Haldex on right side:









Compare those to this FWD 02m:








The clutch housing lacks the bosses/bolt points for the Haldex unit.
Rey



_Modified by elRey at 8:24 AM 3-18-2006_


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

so will the 225TT tranny work??


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

Why not get another VR motor?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

yes, I was wrong on the others but the TT225 will work.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VGTI20V* »_so will the 225TT tranny work??

and _maybe_ a 180TT quattro tranny.
I'm not 100% sure if 5-speed clutch housing will fit a 6-speed trans housing.



_Modified by elRey at 8:49 PM 3-18-2006_


----------



## 20vK (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*

You also need to consider the output ratio of the transfer box, compared to the rear diff input ratio of the haldex. These can vary between models.


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

thats a good point, thanks for the input!!


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i will probably stroke it and do all the port and polishing stuff. I need to start saving up lot of $$$!!!!!


----------



## tate_228 (Dec 29, 2004)

im assuming you have tons of cash and your doing this for the novelty of having a 4 banger in a 6 cyl car. id say go for it but i wouldent stroke it, you will lose some revs.


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (tate_228)*

Who wouldn't want an all-wheel-drive 1.8t?


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (tate_228)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tate_228* »_im assuming you have tons of cash and your doing this for the novelty of having a 4 banger in a 6 cyl car. id say go for it but i wouldent stroke it, you will lose some revs. 

i don't have lots of cash







, but the R i'm about to buy is salvage certificate and has no engine and tranny is messed up. I have a place to do the swap and put the car together, this is just that it would be cheaper to do conversion this way, instead of buying parts from Europe , doing all the welding and work underneath the car. Plus, how many 1.8T's in U.S. have 4Motion???? Climatronic, and R Interior?????? About stroking, i know that you would loose some revs, but i don't plan on going over 1.9 - 2.0, and of course i'm going to balance the crank and all


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (Hugh Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hugh Gordon* »_Who wouldn't want an all-wheel-drive 1.8t?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

i still need to sit down and calculate how much all of this is going to cost, of course this isn't going to happen overnight, but its time to start saving up BIGTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

Look at a 2004 B5 Passat 4Motion, it came with a 1.8T 5 speed, but that should help get you in the right direction...

Mike


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

thats a passat, different wheelbase and dimensions than the Golf


----------



## titeGTi (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (VGTI20V)*

and longitudinal mounted motor


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (titeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *titeGTi* »_and longitudinal mounted motor

..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yep and diiferent engine position


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T in R32 (VGTI20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_Why not get another VR motor?

Because a 20V with a VR6 gearbox is the buisness.I would not put a stock 1.8T motor in there ,try and build a 2.1 20V of some sort. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
or do a 2.5TDi conversion.That should land you a cover on PVW.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T in R32 (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ok so what is the ideal situation?
I've talked about this idea awhile back with another dub bud and knew it'd be a cool freakin idea!
Right now I have no Mk4...but I'm saving money until my insurance goes back down and am planning on getting another. I think it'd rock to buy an .:R and swap in a 1.8T.
So, buy the .:R first, as that is KEY to the swap.







Then ideally, the 225TT transmission should bolt right up, no problems at all? Of course there would be some wiring to mess with, but just saying mechanically speaking.
Also, another idea, and I'm not completely familiar with the Haldex system. I've seen the dyno vid done by EIP where they disengaged the rear wheels to do a 2wd dyno run...can it be done the other way? Is it possible to use the Haldex system and have a RWD Golf? Having IRS you'd THINK the rear suspension could support it...I dunno...just another cool thought.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T in R32 (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
Also, another idea, and I'm not completely familiar with the Haldex system. I've seen the dyno vid done by EIP where they disengaged the rear wheels to do a 2wd dyno run...can it be done the other way? Is it possible to use the Haldex system and have a RWD Golf? Having IRS you'd THINK the rear suspension could support it...I dunno...just another cool thought.

Just remove the front axles. I don't know if the system can handle 0/100.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_Why not get another VR motor?

X2


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T in R32 (elRey)*

Well from my understanding, it's a FWD system until the wheels start slipping, and the rears kick in to keep it moving. This alone in a 1.8T would be very beneficial. I've ridden in a stg3+ and lemme tell you...tractionless up to about 60ish. So having all 4 wheels turning at lower speeds would help alot.
But when the rears DO kick in, what's their percentage of torque distribution? You're probably right, they may not be able to hold 100% of the power. Someone should start desiging a beefier drive shaft and know how to convert the Haldex to RWD.
Also...are the only 1.8T's that would really fit into an .:R be the longitudinal?


_Modified by SAVwKO at 11:25 AM 3-26-2006_


----------

